# Which TT to buy?



## NoEvilKitty (Jul 23, 2020)

Evening all

Looking to buy a TT Quattro but can't decide between the 1.8 (225) and the 3.2 V6, aiming for an auto Aswell as I have more abdominal surgery due in a few months and as I've not driven a TT yet I'm not sure how heavy they are, struggled with my RX-8 after last surgery (unless everything is as light as a feather) What's the good/bad points to each please? Reliability, maintenance etc. Will be a mk1 as have upto 4K ish to spend. Also anything in particular I should look out for when looking at a few over the weekend? Common issues etc
Thanks for any help and advice all


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  if you need an auto then it will have to be the V6


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.
Steering is heavy compared to "modern" cars.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## NoEvilKitty (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow that's brill thank you so much!

Just been made redundant and the company car is going back so really don't want to get stuck with a lemon

Was leaning more towards the auto DSG but didn't sound like that's the best move then!

Silly question but which model/year comes with cup holders as standard? Where do you all keep your cups? Lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cup holder was never standard it was a cost option on all TTs but in its standard mounting position it is more or less useless


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I can vouch for the 3.2. Bit thirsty, but none of the plumbing a turbo has to deal with or remapping to get more out of it. Plenty of power and gets it done. I think the extra weight (quatto) also gives it a more solid feel on long trips (IMHO).

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1977653


----------



## NoEvilKitty (Jul 23, 2020)

Hiya
Well I'm going to look at a mk2 TFSI tomorrow lol

Is there a buyers guide for this model please? Can't find one. Anything I should look out for or common issues etc

Thank you all


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Check thoroughly for any damp as drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
There are many common places where water can get in & leaking windscreen seals are being reported recently.
Check the MK2 KB for water leak info.
Recent reports of rear chassis/floor corrosion, but that could just be that particular car.
Hoggy.


----------

